# English TV Stations



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Are there English TV stations in Abu Dhabi? Kids Shows?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, you will have english shows. The more you pay, the more stations you will have in english. Basic cable is pretty rough.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

